# Mrsa Screening Code



## KEVVYM (Aug 20, 2008)

I code for an orthopaedic clinic.  I am needing the code for the nasal swabbing for MRSA screening performed here in our physicians office.   I am looking at 87641.  Am I correct?
Thank you!
Kevin S. Marsh, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2008)

IF you perform the test in your office that seems to be the right code.  If you are sending it out, then no.  You can only report this code if it's done in your office.


----------

